# KA24E - diesel swap ...



## kciRsnurB (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, hoping to tap into some Nissan expertise here!

I currently have a '93 D21 w/ a KA24E 4 cyl engine mated to a FS5W71C 5 spd manual transmission and am looking to swap it out with one of Nissan's diesel engines.

I'm curious if any of the Nissan diesel engines have the exact same engine mounts, bell housing, etc., as the KA24E engine that would lend itself to an easy/friendly petro to diesel swap.

Thanks for expertise and info!


----------



## Gravehunter (Aug 19, 2008)

I would like to know that as well. 

Its a shame we can't get these small trucks in the US with diesel engines in them. Would be nice to drive a 4x4 truck and get the same mpg as my old ladies Honda accord.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you swap to a deisel engine, you'd definitely want to install a tranny and rear end designed for diesel. Remember the operating RPM ranges for a diesel are drastically different than for a gasoline engine. The diesel also has much more torque, which will crunch the guts of a 'gasoline' tranny in short time, especially if you drive it hard.

I'm not sure about the HB trannies, but the ones in the 240SX are known to be a weak link when the engines are modified over 300hp. Just too much torque for them to handle and they self-destruct in quick fashion.

All that said, it would probably also be easier and more cost effective to just keep driving what you've got. for the cost and hassles of swapping the engine and the increased /gallon cost of diesel fuel, I don't see the small additional fuel economy as being enough incentive to go through all that work and expense. I just don't see it paying off unless you're looking at 10+ year plan.


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

if i did that i would just be dumping sonic in it everynight


----------



## kciRsnurB (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm assuming that "... i would just be dumping sonic in it everynight ..." refers to burning WVO??

My plan was to start cooking BioDiesel and put myself on my own little 'Picken's Plan.'


----------



## characterboat (Jun 1, 2008)

That WVO stuff is great but make sure you have separate tanks for diesel and wvo because there will be times when you just can't get wvo. I would really love to get my hands on a diesel hb or modify one for diesel. My hb is surprisingly robust for a small truck and they just don't make small trucks a) that tough or b) that simple or c) that small anymore. As far as I am concerned there has not been a truck quite like the hb since 97 and there won't be for a while. Diesels are damn wonderful engines too for work trucks. A buddy of mine got his hands on a chevy school bus with the boat anchor chevy diesel in it and it still got better milage than his wife's pontiac minivan. He said milage and performance didn't deteriorate at all under any load (and he used the bus for a work truck, and he REALLY worked it). My dream truck is a frame up restored hb with a diesel and a standard trans. Maybe 4x4 but I think 4x2 would be just fine. Box the frame right to the end of the truck, coat the frame and bottom in bedliner, vynl floor in the cab. The ultimate little work truck.


----------



## kciRsnurB (Nov 2, 2008)

The more 'gear/tech heads' I talk to and the more 'gear/tech head' forums I read, the more they DON'T like the WVO route.

The more 'hippie/tree hugger' forums I read, the more they like WVO route.

I'm going for the B100/BioDiesel route, then I can burn it anything w/o any engine mods (or so I say so now!).

If I wreck a vehicle down the road, buy another off the shelf diesel w/o worrying about modding the engine.


----------



## kciRsnurB (Nov 2, 2008)

Just received a reply from a parts yard that sells on eBay ... 

"Hello , i have the TD27 diesele gnie which is the engine for your truck , and i also have the RD28 which can also be install in your truck. 
thank you 323-944-7914 - kitcab16"

I have not yet checked the validity of the info ... still a work in process!


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

Knew a guy who did this on a 1996 HB king cab. He bought a used late model, nonturbo, nissan diesel engine from s. america. It went in pretty easy, as he said. I think there were some new motor mounts that needed to be fabricated. but he said it mated right up to the stock tranny. If you do do this, make sure you are getting a complete engine with computer, ignition parts, and ALL accessories including fuel system. Because they are all different for this engine.

Now for the bad:
Even though the engine went in relatively easy, the guy said he would never do it again. Why? Since the engine was never sold in N. America, there are absolutely no parts for it to be found in N. America. Every time something broke, the truck was out of commission for weeks while he waited parts from Japan, S. America, Australia or Europe. The dollar is in the toilet so it was like paying at least 50% more for the part, plus transoceanic shipping (also at 50% extra). He told me it cost $80 in shipping alone for a used alternator that took almost a month to get there.

The good news: He said that if he had to do it all over again, he would hunt down the diesel engine that Datsun sold in their trucks in the early 1980s. You might have to fab up some new mounts, but at least you can get the whole whole thing from a junk yard, and you can buy parts for it in the states.

Other alternatives:
I was watching Xtreme 4x4 this week, and they were dropping a VW TDI engine into a Suzuki Samurai. There's some company that sells conversion kits for this application. Maybe someone makes them for that engine going into a Nissan. Or your could buy the engine, the kit, and a tranny and do the operation on your truck.

Sorry for shitting all over your parade like this, but I met this guy when I lived in Tampa a few years ago. He had done the conversion on the exact same truck as mine, and I was ready to view him as ObiWan and Yoda all wrapped into one. All he said, was "Don't do it with the modern nissan diesel engine. It was a complete waste of a truck." Then I paid him $100 for the perfectly good gasoline engine that he pulled out of the truck in order to do the conversion, and said "thanks for the advice."


----------



## kciRsnurB (Nov 2, 2008)

Hans, all good info, just the same. Thanks!

By the way, was that a 4cyl or a V-6 that he swapped out/that you bought from him?

Rick.


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

it was a 4 cylinder. I don't think they sold a 6 in the HBs in 1996 and 1997 (something with an emissions law). I bought the engine on a whim. Who can turn down a perfectly good engine for your car for only $100? Wife thought it was dumb to park an engine inthe garage instead of a whole car. Sold it a month later on ebay for $300.


----------



## BeachBuggy (Dec 22, 2007)

How the hell do you plan on passing emissions?


----------



## hans747 (Jul 14, 2005)

depends on where you line. the guy I knew who did it lived in Florida. No vehicle inspections there.


----------



## bowlspray (Jan 22, 2011)

I got a Nissan 3.0 L 4 banger diesel in my D21. Tons of power and torque is unbelievable. Routes where I had to downshift to 3rd I can lug 5th pulling a 1500lb trailer. Didn't need to regear either, rev limit is 4400 rpm and gets great mileage doing 75 which is around 3k rpm. Engine is a ZD30ddti, has a bad rep as a grenade but all the issues have solid remedies. I have a power chip on it and my EGTs never get in the danger zone. It's on mobettafabrication.com


----------



## oldbeaver (Apr 1, 2010)

*RD28 swap example*



kciRsnurB said:


> Just received a reply from a parts yard that sells on eBay ...
> 
> "Hello , i have the TD27 diesele gnie which is the engine for your truck , and i also have the RD28 which can also be install in your truck.
> thank you 323-944-7914 - kitcab16"
> ...


This project may be of help:

https://sites.google.com/site/rd28engineswap/

RD28 engine swap made in 1996 still running 100% in 2015.

Oldbeaver


----------

